# amdgpu on Lenovo E595



## dedi_tom (Dec 7, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone managed to get amdgpu running on this machine or similar with Radeon Vega 8 (
AMD Ryzen 5 3500U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx). The only reference I found was here https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-current@freebsd.org/msg179289.html but goes beyond my understanding. Not even now how to proceed with the step one "Built world and kernel from HEAD"
Thank you.


----------



## jardows (Dec 11, 2019)

What that post is referring to is covered in the Handbook:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html

As I do not have any AMD APU's to try, I cannot comment on the success or other methods to get it to operate, but I do know people have been able to get it to work on other laptops using RELEASE versions.


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 12, 2020)

look at this post written by me , i use amd ryzend cpu r3500u , same with you , it works fine!
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...for-freebsd-12-1-tutorial-for-beginner.73901/


----------



## meton (May 26, 2020)

dedi_tom said:


> Just wondering if anyone managed to get amdgpu running on this machine or similar with Radeon Vega 8 (
> AMD Ryzen 5 3500U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx). The only reference I found was here https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-current@freebsd.org/msg179289.html but goes beyond my understanding. Not even now how to proceed with the step one "Built world and kernel from HEAD"
> Thank you.



The person responding in that email is inferring he built a Highly Experimental Actively Developed (HEAD) daily source snapshot of FREEBSD-13.0-CURRENT kernel and base binaries and proceeded to reinstall it into a build development environment called Poudrier, this is done to experiment with potential upgrade paths from 12.x-RELEASE version of the os to the (far in the future, several years from now) upcoming 13.0-RELEASE OS.


Apropoo, I have the same laptop but cannot, no matter what I do, get any 12.x-stable release installer to boot into a functional state, the kernel simply panics and auto reboots or the system freezes. There is no known kernel flag magic I've been able to discover to mitigate this, only forum posts / emails about how the ACPI and memory mapping in 12.x (both 12.0 and 12.1) in relation to the Lenovo UEFI implementation simply doesn't work, and that the only thing that manages to boot into any sort of functional state is 13.0-CURRENT HEAD snapshot builds.

If you're unaware of this distinction, it implies you're running 12.x-stable  What kind of a black magick ritual did you need to perform to get the system installed? How many 40 year old female virgins do you need give as human sacrifice to make it work. 

Also, the AMDGPU kernel module appears to be quite broken for the time being, the man page stimply states that using it will result in kernel panics from time to time. Hence it is probably advisable to stick non-accelorated vesafb for X11 for the time being...

Still, I'm going to attempt using AMDGPU kernel modules and appropriate Xorg drivers. But, I suspect I will roll back to the unaccelorated UEFI Framebuffer / vesafb setup if it's unstable.


----------



## Raffeale (Jun 9, 2020)

read this guide , i use amd apu as well , my cpu is R3500U (Vega8 vga card).
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...tutorial-for-beginner-update-2020-04-06.73901


----------



## dedi_tom (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you Raffeale, I can confirm that your guide works. I've tested using Nomadbsd. Now I have sa same problem with the suspend and wakeup. I will follow your other guide to solve this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alfredoFALK (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi Raffeale, thanks for helping here. I run a Zenbook flip with Ryzen 5 3500u but FreeBSD does not boot. It stops at graphics and goes dead. I tried single user and same thing happened. So how do I get your driver etc. on board of FreeBSD boot disc to make it work??


----------

